# May make an afternoon trip today...



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

I am thinking about making a trip out to chocolate bay this afternoon. If anyone is interested send me a PM or text(832)388-9895. Will be sleeping for a few hours after work. If I decide to go I will try to get out there between 12-1.


----------

